# Nexus 7 + PS3 controller + Shadowgun.... Android Jelly Bean FTW!



## mikdiamon (Jul 26, 2011)

Nexus 7 (Check the Video) + Sixaxis Controller + Shadowgun THD = Holy Crap!!! Easy to set up, incredible performance GET SOME!!!


----------

